# Very Kindle-friendly Baggallini purse/mess. bag



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Turns out that the purse I'm already using could have been MADE for my Kindle, so I thought I'd mention it. It is this one:

http://www.baggallini.com/product2.asp?collection='eco'%20&product='EMES160'&Fabric='eco'










I wish they had the back view. But look at where the magazine is sticking out. Back there, right against you, is a big flat pocket, with a zipper, that is a great fit for the Kindle in its cover. It fits my bobarra Austen cover and there's extra room, so if your cover is bigger it would still fit. I've never used this pocket for ANYTHING in the year I've had the bag b/c you wouldn't want anything bulky in it b/c it goes right against your hip. But the Kindle is flat and doesn't bother me at all.

And I like it that Kate has her OWN pocket, so there's not a lot of other crap in there to get her dirty or for me to paw through. And I like it that her pocket is back against me -- if I were to hit the purse against something, all the crap in the front pockets would buy it before Kate. I don't want to have to carry an extra bag, so prefer to keep Kate in the one I already have and this is perfect! Mine is boring black but it comes in a number of nice colors. It's also extremely well-made -- I'm hard on bags and after a year mine still looks brand new. You can carry it over your shoulder or messenger-bag style, and it has myriad pockets for pretty much anything else you might need.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

This is basically the same bag as well, but 2 diff types of fabric and even more colors. 

http://www.baggallini.com/product1.asp?collection='cmb'%20&product='MES160'


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd just like to say: I really love Baggallini. I have two of their purses, and the quality is great!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have two of these bags (turquoise and purple) that we bought several years ago for a Disney trip. I really like the bag except for one thing...The strap always slides down. I need to adjust it as short as possible and the darn thing keeps getting longer and longer.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, they're much better when worn cross-body


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't have too much problem w/ the sliding issue, but if I'm going to be really walking, I do wear it cross-body.  If I'm going to be taking it on and off, I wear it over the shoulder. My mom has one and she refuses to wear it cross-body but did find it slides a bit (and she is EXTREMELY particular) so she got this sticky rubbery stuff that goes on the side of the strap that contacts your clothing.  Stays nicely now!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Great! Thanks! now I need to go shopping again...................................


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I have two of these bags (turquoise and purple) that we bought several years ago for a Disney trip. I really like the bag except for one thing...The strap always slides down. I need to adjust it as short as possible and the darn thing keeps getting longer and longer.


*I have this bag as well. It's great except for two things...the strap constantly having to be readjusted because of slippage and also because there is only one option for cross body type bags. I like to wear things with the bag on my right side but this strap is only comfortable with the bag on the left. I wish there was an option to order which side you'd like the bag to rest on...*


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I have this bag as well. It's great except for two things...the strap constantly having to be readjusted because of slippage and also because there is only one option for cross body type bags. I like to wear things with the bag on my right side but this strap is only comfortable with the bag on the left. I wish there was an option to order which side you'd like the bag to rest on...*


Thanks for this feedback, chynared. I would have purchsed this bag if it were ambidextrous (or whatever it's called), but I can't imagine wearing something one way all the time. Thanks you for letting me know.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Thanks for this feedback, chynared. I would have purchsed this bag if it were ambidextrous (or whatever it's called), but I can't imagine wearing something one way all the time. Thanks you for letting me know.


*You're welcome...this is a great bag otherwise. I'm guessing you wear your bag on the same side  I can wear this as a "messenger" type bag but I hate to do that.*


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *I have this bag as well. It's great except for two things...the strap constantly having to be readjusted because of slippage and also because there is only one option for cross body type bags. I like to wear things with the bag on my right side but this strap is only comfortable with the bag on the left. I wish there was an option to order which side you'd like the bag to rest on...*


 I NEVER wear it on the left. All bags go on my right. And I wear it that way all the time cross-body. Maybe this is just you?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

pawsplus said:


> I NEVER wear it on the left. All bags go on my right. And I wear it that way all the time cross-body. Maybe this is just you?


*LOL, probably...or I was sent the only one that sits more naturally on the left? Who knows...still a great bag though for all the pockets and organization, just not that comfy for me to wear.*


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Is this it? http://www.ebags.com/baggallini/eco_messenger_bagg/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=113500


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

mom133d said:


> Is this it? http://www.ebags.com/baggallini/eco_messenger_bagg/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=113500


*Yes, that is the one. The colors look like they are new...the one I have is an olive green. Great bag but I have to wear it as shown for it to be remotely comfortable and not on the hip like I'd like. It really is a fun bag to own. Maybe if there was an option of which way to cross over the body available, I'd use it more often.*


----------

